# How old are you?



## Dteyn (Sep 9, 2009)

How old are you?

And what do you think think the average age of GBATemp users is?

Just a poll for interest's sake!


----------



## Unfortune (Sep 9, 2009)

12 for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm serious.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 23...Average age is probably 18+


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 9, 2009)

26 
Avg 14-16


----------



## Unfortune (Sep 9, 2009)

omggg im in a forum with a buncha old ppl 
kk im quitting xD


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 9, 2009)

Wrong forum, this is wii hacking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That tells me something about your age.....


----------



## HellFireXS (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 24, will be 25 end of october.


----------



## Nikj14 (Sep 9, 2009)

15, turning 16 after christmas


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2009)

First off, nice job posting in the wrong forum. I'd think after 250 posts you'd get the whole "Forums" thing down, but obviously not.

Second, nice job with making an overly complication poll. You could've obviously just made it "10-20", "20-30", etc. Instead you had to fill it with a longer list than the toppings at Coldstone (it's an ice cream place, if you don't know). 

Third, I don't like giving away my age. I guess GBAtemp, however, is divided into old people *cough* moderators *cough* and kiddies *cough* me *cough*. It's sorta like daycare center, except with probably more Naruto t-shirts and most toddlers are smarter than some of the people here.


----------



## Dteyn (Sep 9, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> First off, nice job posting in the wrong forum. I'd think after 250 posts you'd get the whole "Forums" thing down, but obviously not.
> 
> Second, nice job with making an overly complication poll. You could've obviously just made it "10-20", "20-30", etc. Instead you had to fill it with a longer list than the toppings at Coldstone (it's an ice cream place, if you don't know).
> 
> Third, I don't like giving away my age. I guess GBAtemp, however, is divided into old people *cough* moderators *cough* and kiddies *cough* me *cough*. It's sorta like daycare center, except with probably more Naruto t-shirts and most toddlers are smarter than some of the people here.



lmfao


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 9, 2009)

Unfortune said:
			
		

> omggg im in a forum with a buncha old ppl
> kk im quitting xD


hay im 12 too


----------



## cheech794 (Sep 9, 2009)

20, and i am amazed that there are not that many people my age around here.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 9, 2009)

im 14
so far im the only one....but i know im not the only one


----------



## Empyr69er (Sep 9, 2009)

69 here.


----------



## zektor (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 34....wonder who the other 34 year old is


----------



## DsHacker14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im 15 and i think the average would be 18+


----------



## madtamski (Sep 9, 2009)

39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an old man!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

All teh young padawans her-... o wait I'm 14

You don't need to know the average age. Just know that tempers think _mature_


----------



## da_head (Sep 9, 2009)

19.

believe the avg is 14-16. 

and yeah poor formatting on the poll op..


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm 18, I think the avarage is 18+..


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 9, 2009)

I be 18, I turned 18 like two and a half weeks ago. D:


----------



## Nonuser (Sep 9, 2009)

21 and counting > >


----------



## upbumpo190 (Sep 9, 2009)

16 here


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> 19.
> 
> believe the avg is 14-16.
> 
> and yeah poor formatting on the poll op..



I'd expect the average age of people who actually post to be below 12, judging from the content of replies/threads recently.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2009)

We've had this question numerous times already, search it in the Offtopic section (I'm too lazy and depressed to do it myself)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 13

And I want to say this... Domination has a great taste in music


----------



## TornZero (Sep 16, 2009)

16.


----------



## wchill (Sep 17, 2009)

1 year.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 17, 2009)

awesome, quite a few older gamers around here


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 17, 2009)

15 here and I guess the average age would be 16-18 or 18+


----------



## Sykeout (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm 17. =]


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 22, 2009)

22...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

15, 16 in December.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

am 20


----------



## Argon (Sep 25, 2009)

I was expecting more older people.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2009)

21 here.....


----------



## Prophet (Sep 25, 2009)

22, and still waiting for my pubes to come in.

*stares downward*


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 26, 2009)

18 by end of october.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 26, 2009)

Im 17! =D Soon 18 in October.


----------



## PlooBloo (Sep 26, 2009)

20. T_T;;


----------



## blitzer320 (Sep 26, 2009)

don't you have to be at least 13 to join gbatemp


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 26, 2009)

11 years old. No seriously, if I was lying, I'd just probably say some pre-teen age!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

I am 19 years old, and the average age is most definitely 18+.  This is an adult website, after all.


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 26, 2009)

13.  I have a feeling that all the people who said they're 7 or younger are lying...


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm 18 and I assume the average is 16-18 years old.


----------



## papyrus (Sep 26, 2009)

Am 20 turning 21 this year!!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 26, 2009)

Almost everyone who said 7 years old or younger is probably 10-14 lol!


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm 39 and I voted that the majority is 16-18.


----------



## cup9192 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow... Given that I'm 34, and for all the nasty postings I've seen on this site, I am surprised by the results of the first section of this poll. I really expected a somewhat older crowd. I will think twice about feelin' bad for the noob that posts something that some responds with "have you tried searching?"

Y'all are a bunch of kids. Grow up!


----------



## Krisboo (Jan 17, 2010)

16 here. I always look at the birthday  section of the forum, so i figured out the age of the people here, though i think there were more younger people, this is weird O_O but no one should discriminate other judging by his/her age.

c ya.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

30. I'm like a grandpa...


----------



## longtom1 (Jan 17, 2010)

the way some people act in the threads you'd think they were 10 years old


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2010)

I am 18


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 17, 2010)

13 here.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 15 X)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 17, 2010)

17 all the way here.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be 42 in March....

...my farts are getting dusty.


----------



## Langin (Jan 17, 2010)

14 now 15 march 15


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 22 at the moment. Nobody believes me when I say that though. Everyone seems to think I'm 19. Strange but true.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 17, 2010)

14 now, 15 in October.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

12


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> 12


You can't be on here if you aren't 13 or older.

Speaking of age, 30 is a lie. I am 13. Of course, at that age, I do not have a son. Even though I said I did.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really strange when i went on my page it says 12


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 17, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rules states that you need to be 13 or older to register here. If a mod sees this, they can ban you.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he'd better grow up quick


----------



## luke_c (Jan 17, 2010)

16 in September


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



march 29

im leading an updated thread might be locked


----------



## Raika (Jan 17, 2010)

15 now, 16 this year.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 17, 2010)

The rules state that the forums are for users of all ages, heck I even I saw and 8 year old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway age, 12
Average age, 14-16


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> The rules state that the forums are for users of all ages, heck I even I saw and 8 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we're 12 and proud 

wait that doesn't rhyme


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

17 in may


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 31.

Does anyone else that's been here since before the Wii section was added think that the average user's age dropped like a rock once the Wii kiddies showed up?


----------



## House Spider (Jan 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This public forum is intended for users of all ages, please take this into consideration when posting. Please use common sense and don't post explicit profanity, we are not strict on the use of swearing but please show respect for the members of GBAtemp.



Yes 12 and proud.


----------



## Opium (Jan 17, 2010)

22 as of today.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 17, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I'm 31.
> 
> Does anyone else that's been here since before the Wii section was added think that the average user's age dropped like a rock once the Wii kiddies showed up?



It seems to coincide with the demise of the old NSider forums.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 17, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> It seems to coincide with the demise of the old NSider forums.



Hey, your age isn't in that post!

Speaking of which, why is that guy in your avatar STILL patting your head?

*chuckle*

OT-
Age: 29
Average age guess: 16-18


----------



## prowler (Jan 17, 2010)

i R 16.
I think over 18


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

Am: 17
Think: 18+


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 17, 2010)

26.  But a seasoned twenty six.  Oh well.  Back to reading my anatomy textbook.  *pout*


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 16, average age here would prolly be 18+


----------



## asdf (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm 13, but I'm turning 14 on the 20th.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 17, 2010)

Gonna be 16 in March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think the average is 16-18.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 17, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> im 14
> so far im the only one....but i know im not the only one



I'm 14 too, but in less than a month its my birthday, so I just put 15 on the poll.


----------



## Davess (Jan 17, 2010)

teenish, If that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Average: 16-18


----------



## basher11 (Jan 17, 2010)

just turned 15


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Meh. 

14.


----------



## callmebob (Jan 17, 2010)

How long has it been since we´ve had this poll the last time?

1 year

1 -2 years

3 years or more 


Regardless. Still contributed, and ruined the curve once again!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, 30 is your warn level


----------



## House Spider (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could believe that.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that isn't even true.

I'm 12 too


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I am too! 



Spoiler



You can't prove that.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your 99. Not 12!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 17, 2010)

15 now, 16 in May. :3


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY?


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jan 18, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol me too
Me too


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2010)

My boy friend who is on this site is going to be 19 soon


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Oooh, who is he?


----------



## Rayder (Jan 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know, you're right.....doh!

I'll be 42 in March.

As for the AVA, I guess I should mirror the image to put the little bald guy on the right side, heh.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Oooh, who is he?


Read my signature you twit.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm gonna say 22...I'll be 22 on Wednesday so it's close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 23, 2010)

35 in March, with a rather hot 24 year old wife.  Just thought I'd throw that in!!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm 19....there are 18 18y old tempers on the poll lol

and like 40 15 and 16y old that voted  my my you guys are young


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

18

will be 19 in 6 days


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 18
> 
> will be 19 in 6 days



Oh crap you will be screwing up what I said above you in 6 days XD

I'm turning 20 in like 10 months


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm 15.


----------

